# 5th ave dam contest



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

What will be the oddest thing found in there once the dam is gone? The person closest wins a free banjo lure.......used no teeth marks


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have to figure at least one set of human remains are discovered.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dan,

I'm going with human remains, guns, a few safes, TVs.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

For many years there was a big red Pontiac poking halfway out of the water on the west bank opposite the Drake Union. Apparently it rolled in from the parking lot above. They finally took it out when they were improving Olentangy River Road. I heard that it tore in half when they pulled it out.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

A lawnmower?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I was in the landscape shop and yes, mowers were known to fall in, but I doubt that any were left behind.

There should be loads of beer bottles.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

The most common thing will probably be needles. The oddest thing will be an actual banjo . Please let me know if I win the lure! 

I'd think snapping turtles & other wildlife would dispose of any human remains.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i bet they will find a blender, a couple kites, and maurice clarette's career


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone remember the miniature submarine that used to be on the east bank, on concrete supports? It was south of the student union, it went away when the bridge for John Herrick Drive was put in there.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Maurice Clarette's career, that's a good one and should win a lure just for the laughter!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I wonder, though, what about the old banks from before the dam went in? I suppose they were clear-cut and left to flood. Will it be like when Delaware is low, and from 229 you can see the old channel lined out in stumps?

OTOH maybe I'm way off and that's all artificial channel, since it is suspiciously straight.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

There will be a couple hundred bucks worth of scrap metal from all the shopping carts. Gotta agree with Mushi, there will be guns.... Years ago, a friend of mine found an AR-15 in the tangy. Thing was all beat to hell. 

Imagine all the treasures (diseases and god knows what else) you could find with a metal detector once the water has receded...........


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

Love the Clarrett dig. I won't be surprised if they find a car and human remains. Removing the dam will be a lot like flushing the toilet. LOL


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

First thing to pop in my mind was Brian Shaffer.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Big Chief201 said:


> First thing to pop in my mind was Brian Shaffer.


It's possible.....


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

A manequin with a hole poked in a private area 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

RiPpInLiPs614 said:


> A manequin with a hole poked in a private area
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I want it back if it is found...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

GFO hats....


----------



## ojgville (Jul 23, 2012)

A fish that isn't a carp.


----------



## Falcon2542 (May 8, 2012)

Jimmy Hoffa!!
does the Banjo come with strings??


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

truck tire


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Can we have an OGF group buy on t-shirts saying Tires Are Structure?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

FOSR said:


> Can we have an OGF group buy on t-shirts saying Tires Are Structure?


I'm in!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Silent Mike said:


> i bet they will find a blender, a couple kites, and maurice clarette's career


That was funny. And not because I am a Michigan fan. It was just funny.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

FOSR said:


> Can we have an OGF group buy on t-shirts saying Tires Are Structure?


In for 1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

FOSR said:


> Can we have an OGF group buy on t-shirts saying Tires Are Structure?


That's funny. On saturday I saw an old metal lawn chair in the middle of nowhere and thought to myself, "structure". I caught two large rock bass near it


----------



## Cf hunter Dayton Ohio (Sep 3, 2012)

Where is this dam?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

It is just upstream from the 5th Avenue bridge. 

There's a thread about this on the Columbus Underground board, and some bike riders are complaining about slow pedestrians on the trail. Someone else made that crack that those people are like ski racers complaining about slow people on the bunny trail.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

tanker593 said:


> Love the Clarrett dig. I won't be surprised if they find a car and human remains. Removing the dam will be a lot like flushing the toilet. LOL


I'll go with the toilet idea...let's say it'll be one from the tower dorms on campus.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

OGFers checking out the progress and to see what the most common thing is.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Maybe a white snapping turtle !!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I want it back if it is found...


Now that's funny.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

At least 3 canoes or kayaks


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

..a piano...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Now if this project was at MIT, the students would have pulled off a prank like putting a Godzilla skeleton in the bottom of the river, last year, to be revealed as the water came down.

ETA it could have been done, sort of, bring a big alligator skeleton from the South and place it to be exposed when the water went down. It would have made the news.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Back to the contest, how about a bus stop?


----------

